# Dino permit options email



## Nubie Jon (Dec 19, 2017)

I got the same..... when do you launch?


----------



## kwagunt2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

Low use season-October
Should be good to go by then!


----------



## Nubie Jon (Dec 19, 2017)

we leave 21 July.... going to hold out....


----------



## bcpnick (Jul 16, 2015)

Our launch is May 21. Talk about dodging the bullet.


----------

